# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  How much Winstrol per day?

## speedTD

I'm a sprinter @ a univ. and was wondering how much winstrol in the injectable form I should take each week. I was thinking 2ml EOD. Is this too low?

----------


## yooo

50 mg ED or 100 mg EOD is the normal dose... But your running just winny and nothin else?

----------


## Rebel Yell

Stack Winny and Tren and yo've got a kick ass combo.

----------


## Aku

Many say that tren takes the wind out of them in a strenuous event....like running, fighting, blah, blah...

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> Stack Winny and Tren and yo've got a kick ass combo.


I say winny and Test prop!

----------


## bballs11

1.5 cc every 3 days

----------


## bballs11

anybody know what the best prescription weight loss would be- 
well actuall for energy- ever since ephedra has been banned I am screwed- I used to takle it for energy before I would workout-any suggestions for energy

----------


## Rebel Yell

> I say winny and Test prop!


You say To-may-toe, I say To-mot-toe.  :Smilie:

----------


## nsa

50 mg ED of winny. Don't shoot it, drink it. If your a runner you are not going to enjoy running with the soreness from water based injects.

----------


## Iowa

> 1.5 cc every 3 days


The intervals between winny injections should be no longer than EOD. I personally would never run it other than ED. 50-100mg. And adding some test prop and maybe some Eq would make an awesome stack IMO.

----------


## shayne77

> 50 mg ED of winny. Don't shoot it, drink it. If your a runner you are not going to enjoy running with the soreness from water based injects.


I thought that if you drank an injectable you stomach acids pretty much just killed the effects of wht you took. You would atleast have to change your does wouldn't you?

----------


## Aku

> I'm a sprinter @ a univ. and was wondering how much winstrol in the injectable form I should take each week. I was thinking 2ml EOD. Is this too low?


Don't they do dopping tests on universaties..?

----------


## latino_athlete

ive read allot about how drinking winny doesnt work.
50mg ed is good. but yea if your a tested athlete dont take winny.
your gonna have to go with prop, susp, and orals. winny stays in your system allot longer than people think. thats why so many people fail tests for it.

----------


## slizzut

You're running just Winny? Whats the benefit of that?

----------


## smegs

50 mg win ED, 75mg of Test Prop ED
dont forget pct

----------


## ChemDietMIC

winny is water based, 17aa in pill or inject form drink it. 50mg ED along with good diet and cardio you will see results. take it will a meal it tends to screw with the stomach. I would stack it with Test Prop but you will get good results with just winny

----------


## Badgerman

Short cycle winny, var, and maybe Tren

----------


## Timyr

Use 100 milligram Winstrol each two days, do not use testo they will increase your weight, it is better to add Dubol-50 two times a week or to a deca of times in a week on 100 milligram. The main thing that a rate was anabolic , instead of androgen. Use GHB, sorry may English

----------


## skribbble

deca stays in your system 18 months though. Im assuming he is getting tested

----------


## Shortyrock13

> You're running just Winny? Whats the benefit of that?



Nothing... I mean jeez, he might as well not take anything at all if he's only gonna use winny.<sarcasm btw>

----------


## Timyr

Then it is possible to use Orabolin (Organon N.V. Pakistan) 6-12 tablets in day.

----------


## aadrenaline

> 50 mg ED of winny. Don't shoot it, drink it. If your a runner you are not going to enjoy running with the soreness from water based injects.



sore i cante even begin to tell you how sore my delt is..lol
its hard to lift a bottle of water let alone try the gym.

----------


## aadrenaline

just went out and bought gels to put the winny in...so much better then not being able to lift my arms for a few days..we'll see if it works as well  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## need2Bbig

> Use 100 milligram Winstrol each two days, do not use testo they will increase your weight, it is better to add Dubol-50 two times a week or to a deca of times in a week on 100 milligram. The main thing that a rate was anabolic, instead of androgen. Use GHB, sorry may English



What about G somehow i dont see any correlation to G and winny  :Don't know:

----------


## tank22

If you've got the money, get some var to go with the winny. You can drink winny, it's the same compound in oral or injectable form. As far as being tested goes...I would not use any injectable test or deca . Get glucosamine and start taking it now, the winny will dry you out. Dont take anything anabolic if you're a sprinter unless you're taking it to maintain muscle mass while burning fat.

----------

